# Batman vs. Superman: Sechs neue Clips mit neuen Szenen



## ghostinthesilence (18. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Batman vs. Superman: Sechs neue Clips mit neuen Szenen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Batman vs. Superman: Sechs neue Clips mit neuen Szenen


----------



## Dango (18. März 2016)

Mit Christian Bale als Batman wäre der Film episch geworden


----------



## Phone (19. März 2016)

Ich gebe Ben aber trotzdem eine Chance ^^


----------



## McDrake (19. März 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich gebe Ben aber trotzdem eine Chance ^^


Ich auch. 
Meine Frau dagegen findet ihn lächerlich. 
[emoji57]


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. März 2016)

Ich mag deine Frau


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. März 2016)

Ich auch, ich stimme ihr zu. [emoji5]


----------



## Phone (19. März 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich auch, ich stimme ihr zu. [emoji5]



Nun im Grunde bin ich da deiner Meinung!
Gibt glaube nur einen Film den ich gut finde mit ihm und das ist Good Will Hunting.

Aber so wie Ryan Reynolds damals mit Green Lantern es total verkackt und mit Deadpool wieder rausgehauen hat, glaube ich das Ben einen guten Batman abgibt und auch abgeben will weil er ja damals Daredevil so ähhh naja.... ihr wisst was los ist ^^ 

Und ich finde besonders die Sync von Affleck trägt zum Hass auf ihn bei. Im OTon kommt er viel besser rüber!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich mag deine Frau


Geiler Bock!  

Zu Affleck:
Ist nicht gerade ein Akteur den ich häufig sehen muss, aber in Charakterrollen macht er eine weitaus bessere Figur als in Action-Filmen. Ich weiss auch nicht ob das durch seinen Anzug bedingt ist, aber sein Batman wirkt trotz muskulöser Statur irgendwie fett.


----------



## McDrake (19. März 2016)

Wenns nach dem Comic ginge, wäre er ja auch nicht mehr ganz 'geschmeidig'


----------



## WhiteBunny (22. März 2016)

Christian Bale ist der einzig wahre!


----------

